# One Man Shops



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Through the years here I have found some outstanding posts about you name it. But I don't remember many about One Man Shops. I am one! Always have been and probably always will be. It's the way I like it.

I would like to see some discussions on this topic. Would you?

Some tips on working alone? Some pointers for the rest of us fools installing things by ourselves that should be done with a helper. I have found dead men are life savers. Literally! How do you guys build them? I usually just find a 2x4 or more and fabricate something quick. I'm constantly worried it will fall through a window or a screen though.

Health Insurance or the lack of it?

How about marketing. Do you make yourself look like a big company? I tried that. It just didn't feel right to me.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm not a one man show. I never understood the reason to be one. I just always failed to see the point in it, and would rather be an employee than a one man show. That's just my personal opinion. 

Why make yourself look like something you are not? You will attract the kind of customer who wants to do business with a big company but you are not it, so you will probably lose customers. There are customers out there that want to do business with a little company, so you are better after going after those customers. 

When I first started, I made my company look big because that was where I wanted to be and knew it wouldn't be long before I got there. I attracted the kind of customer who wanted to do work with a big company and allowed them to think that was what we were. I never called myself the owner, always a project manager. If they asked, I didn't lie though either. Now I have about 15 guys working for me when you count the various employees and the regular subs who work for me on an almost daily basis. I'm not big yet, but am still growing. 

As I said when I started I wanted to appear big so I got the full insurance package, but being the owner I exempted myself so essentially at that time all I had was a piece of paper. But that paper looked good and I showed it to every potential customer. It also allowed me to do new construction, which I did very little of it but every bit helps, because builders always want certificated showing GL and WC. I personally WILL NOT hire any sub who does not have GL and WC, even one man shows.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Interesting Grumpy,

I remember when you started on your own. I am happy your business is working the way you had planned. It was about the same time I did the same up in NY. Had to start again in Florida and am still starting :whistling

I have edited my post pertaining to insurance I was talking about Health Insurance not liability. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I started as a one man show and thought it was the best ever... Then I hired a couple of guys and would HATE to go back to the 1 man show.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> I started as a one man show and thought it was the best ever... Then I hired a couple of guys and would HATE to go back to the 1 man show.


I feel the same way. The only way i'd go back to a one man show was if i was doing consulting or something like that.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Sole prop here,*
* In my trade most heavy jobs can be done with a 2 wheeler, some muscle and a few choice words (mumbled of course).*
*As for customers, I proudly state I'm sole, my regulars like the fact that I'm the one doing the job...no salespitch, no 18 yr old kids tracking mud into their home, no third party interpretations of what work was promised.*
*There's absolutely no question I'll need to expand sometime soon..I do lose biz from being over-booked, but for now I like it this way..so do my customers.*


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

no better quality control than to do it yourself


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm personally against being a one man show. Micromanaging will catch up with you. Divide and conquer. Right now I'm working on a two year plan to acquire sufficient financing to expand. I'm head-hunting for a solid project manager and a sales team. So I'm basically working on a game plan.

It will include a new office, a fleet of vans/trucks, an expansion of my services and an intensive marketing strategy. I'm even considering of opening up a sister company. All dependent on how much I can save in 2 years.

I just think being a one man show has it's limitations and my own personal goal is set on expansion.

There's a lot more at stake, so I think the foundation has to be solid. Seven years in the industry and it's only now that I feel comfortable enough to even consider the idea.

Hopefully, if all goes well, in ten years I won't have to leave the office.

But I know some guys love the work too much to just sit back in an office and enjoy being a one man show and make a respectable living doing it.

Either ways, imo this is one tough industry and anyone that can survive for 2 years on their own has earned my respect.:thumbsup:


----------



## Danno6102 (May 31, 2007)

kevjob said:


> no better quality control than to do it yourself


:thumbup:

I want things done right & done my way. I sometimes work with a guy who has been doing construction & remodeling for 15 years when I need an extra hand or need to bust something out quick. Sometime times I wonder about his knowledge though. I'm still "green", 5 years of it, so I know I don't know what I'm doing, so I research it to no end. I know more about roofing details & framing details than this guy will ever think he knows. Therefore, if I work alone when I can, I do not have to argue with him about how it needs to be done. The right way.:thumbsup:


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Every now and then, I quit being a one-man show. Shortly afterwards, I start getting callbacks, or find myself fixing something instead of concentrating on 'doing' something.
I fire everybody and go back to being happy!:thumbup:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Heritage said:


> I just think being a one man show has it's limitations and my own personal goal is set on expansion.


*The biggest benefit of this forum is our ability to learn from each others experience....I'd be VERY interested in hearing your progress.*


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

tinner666 said:


> Every now and then, I quit being a one-man show. Shortly afterwards, I start getting callbacks, or find myself fixing something instead of concentrating on 'doing' something.


exactly the reason I've remained a one man show. 6 years 0 call backs, living very comfortably, TONS of free time/me time makes you live longer


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

Good topic - I'm a one manner and sometimes I love it, sometimes I wonder what I am doing at 37 busting tail (two weeks ago it was 110 w/humidity and I'm digging posts and hanging privacy fence - not my usual but wanted to keep my customer happy) 

does keep the fat off, though

my problem is, when I finish one project, there is always a down time (no $$) finding the next one. We all need down time, but I prefer to spend mine on the water.

PLUS, I just got licensed and insured and don't really know what I'm supposed to do different - I'd like to take on bigger (permit req'd) projects but don't really know how to break into that. Anyone?

MHM Const
Gainesville/High Springs, FL


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

[PLUS, I just got licensed and insured and don't really know what I'm supposed to do different - I'd like to take on bigger (permit req'd) projects but don't really know how to break into that. Anyone?

market yourself as licensed and go after the HO who want permits and inspections, I sell my experience and license. :thumbup:


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

tinner666 said:


> Every now and then, I quit being a one-man show. Shortly afterwards, I start getting callbacks, or find myself fixing something instead of concentrating on 'doing' something.
> I fire everybody and go back to being happy!:thumbup:


 
took the words out of my mouth.I don't try to make myself look like a big company.I let them see I am a professional perfectionist and wouldn't do anything but the best.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

although I have been thinking of a comission salesman to target the folks I'd like to do work for.I'd rather be in the inspection,repair part of the industry than the installs.But I'm young and gotta get that great reputation somehow.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

roofwiz74 said:


> although I have been thinking of a comission salesman to target the folks I'd like to do work for.I'd rather be in the inspection,repair part of the industry than the installs.But I'm young and gotta get that great reputation somehow.


*ok...my trade, sure.*
*How the heck do you put a new roof on alone??*
*I agree with your thinking 100%, but I did roofing years ago and I just can't picture one man stripping and redoing a whole roof!*


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

it's easy,I go and work.
I do alot of new construction and do 15-25 sq. a day by myself.When I do tear-off I plan my job"I can get the dumpster here,trailer there,maybe a guy to clean up here"and just tear off enough for me to dry back in.
If I do do a tear off most are one layer,I can't work for a HO with 3 layers and wanting it done for nothing,which most do.so I pass most of those up and go toward the folks who care about the quality of the materials being used.and just my luck most of them usually only have one layer.
I pass on alot of jobs and turn a partner on to them.He's the believer in 15 guys on the roof get it done in one day.Usually I end going back for him to fix something.he doesn't listen,more guys=more money.whatever.I remember he used to go fishing,hiking,biking with us now he's always chasing guys,materials,money,you name it.
Glad I don't have that problem,as bad.

yeah,I am superman,in my and my kids eyes.that's all that matters,eh?


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

when a man sees me working and says what do you make and I say 10 an hour,he's usually like "damn,you're giving 30 an hour worth of work"
that's why I'm gonna get a raise and you aren't.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey this is excellent. Allot of interesting information for us One Man bands.
Now how about some tips on what we can do to make our work better / easier. Little things like the other day I had to install a HW heater. It was one low boy on a shelf. Te old one was full of sediment and weighed a ton. I got it down but there might be an easier way. I just let it down riding on the wall.
I do need or want a helper on occasion. Do any of you find it easy to find people on an on call basis?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

MinConst said:


> I do need or want a helper on occasion. Do any of you find it easy to find people on an on call basis?


I see guys that seem to have the ability to make a phonecall or take a short drive and get a helper for a few hours, seemingly on command. Over time, I've come to realize that they stop in the nearest watering hole and see if they know anyone in there, and drag them off their barstool for a few bucks. Probably not the best plan as far as your corporate image goes. Sure, the guy can help you lift a water heater down, but he might smell like the pitcher special.


----------



## Multi-Tasker (Jul 11, 2005)

kevjob said:


> no better quality control than to do it yourself


This is where I am at also.My customers like one person taking care of all the various parts of remodeling. When I need them my plumber,electrican and hvac. are one man companys also and can come on short notice.:thumbup:

It is all about service
joe


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

i use temp labor they are covered with comp from the company 4 hr min at $14 an hour


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

So far I've had success on that front. I have people approaching me all the time trying to get their sons, nephews, or friend's kids a job with my company. I never turn down their phone number, but on the spot I promise no consistency in work but throw in incentives like "I'll teach them this or that". $10-12/hr, on call work 365. Just keep their numbers handy:thumbsup:


----------



## Danno6102 (May 31, 2007)

high school/college kids & retired (able bodied) relatives are a great source for intermitent cheap labor.

I do a lot with tie down straps to lift heavy crap. I lifted a 16' double 2x12 temp beam by myself to hold up the ends of some floor joist while I reframed a wall. 

I did see a neat tool in the pro deck builder last month I think it was. Grabberman makes it. It's called the Joist Jaw. Clamps on to the top of the 2x joist & has a tab that sticks out. You can set the joist in place & nail your hangers on real easy. Automatically lines it up with the top of your ledger or beam too.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Whats funny is i love having guys. But when it comes to detail work that only i can do, i want to do it along. I do not even want someone else on the job site to bother me!

If i am acctually working myself, most of the time i want to be alone.


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I've been a one man show for about 5 years, although most of my customers don't know it. Working with only National restaurant chains, they usually hire only the larger type company's. 

In marketing I alway say "WE" only after I've been with them a while do they figure out the WE is ME. 
I do have a few people that I can pull on for the larger jobs, on a as needed basis. For example I (WE) just painted the out side of a restaurant during the last 3 days. I had help with that , but all of the misc I ran solo.

It would be nice to have someone I trust but I haven't found them yet. As the company grows it will have to happen. I'm starting to market a new market so maybe soon.


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

With no disrespect to the one man show's... there is no way I'd want to go back to those days again. 

Ken started out a one man show with me doing the office end of things, and there never seemed to be enough hours in the day to get everything done. 

He'd be in the field working, and I'd be calling constantly to see when he could get a break to go do another estimate, it was impossible to schedule estimates during normal work hours because he was always on a site somewhere doing the work. He would sometimes need extra materials and would call me to go get them, thus pulling me away from marketing, meeting with clients for contracts and maintaining the paperwork. He'd come home exhausted, in pain from the wear and tear on his body, and never had time for the family. I was constantly working at night to catch up what I had to leave during the day. It was not worth the hassles and both of us considered going back to our previous jobs just to get some control in our lives again. 

We decided it was time to hire help or close because of overload. We hired 4 guys right off the bat, made a crew out of them, and started letting Ken just do estimates. That didn't go well because of the callbacks, wasted materials, nothing getting done etc. So we stuck our neck out even more and hired a foreman who Ken personally trained to make sure it was done the same as if he was there. Ken also started making daily site visits and things settled down.

From there, it was systems... getting everyone to do things the same way. They knew what was expected of them, what was and wasn't allowed etc. It works great! As that leveled off, next was more crews, more jobs running simultaneously, and before you know it, it's second nature. 

Ken still goes out in the field and works when he wants, or on big jobs that require two supervisors or extra hands here and there, but he's also free to come and go, (even on vacation) and the company will continue on just fine in our absence. 

It all depends on what you want out of life. If steady work and a paycheck is the goal, a one man show is fine. If you want longevity as the goal, I'd strongly recommend giving serious thoughts and plans to expansion. 

Best of Luck to all


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Heritage said:


> So far I've had success on that front. I have people approaching me all the time trying to get their sons, nephews, or friend's kids a job with my company. I never turn down their phone number, but on the spot I promise no consistency in work but throw in incentives like "I'll teach them this or that". $10-12/hr, on call work 365. Just keep their numbers handy:thumbsup:


With all those temp workers, how do you handle the liability for injuries?


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Most of my work is subbed out. I only use temps on jobs I'm supervising and I don't allow them to use saws, climb ladders etc. The worker's safety and insurance board requires that I report ALL employees. That means subs and temps. 

So I basically only use them on jobs where they have a next to impossible chance of hurting themselves, like painting, cleaning up and setting up, holding stuff, moving stuff around.


----------



## big daddy (Oct 29, 2005)

*one man one grandson show*

First off, i love this site. thanks for the information that i got from here. i worked 2 jobs most of my life. working with family in construction:thumbsup: and in a steel mill. working alone has advantages like getting the job done the way you want and you don't have to pay as many taxes.working with someone else you learn different ways you may never have learned before. either way its a tough business. the biggest thing is don't get hurt or strain yourself so you won't be able to continue working. 
i recently built a timberframe carport that includes a wood fired pizza oven. i did this with the help of my grandson, who was 3 when i started. it took us 2 years of spare time to finish this project. it was my most memerable job. my grandson is 5 years old now and said he remembered stricking joints, laying stone, mixing chement, and promised me he would remember it forever. he will be the 4th generation that may be a contractor. maybe big time or not, i just want him to be happy and healthy. i got more stories from working with him than all my other jobs combined. someone asked him if he was ever on a seesaw and he replied "no. but i know how to run a bobcat" . 
my son has his own bussiness know. he just starting out on his own but finding good help is really tough. he wants to grow but its hard to find someone that equals your work quality especially when they don't own the company. 
good luck and be safe


----------



## manu (Aug 12, 2007)

one man show is less headackes and there is certain level till you grow. you not expanding. it's all depends from a person and what he want from life and buisness.


----------



## hbelectric (Oct 8, 2007)

Great thread, im new here and reading all these posts. I'm sweating reading this, thinking i'm killing myself everyday doing all the work myself. I have 1 fulltime apprentice, 1 part time apprentice. 

I have a few good journeyman i use time to time, but i really need a few good guys everyday. i just hired a joureyman yesterday and i spent all day fixing what he did and i still have to pay the idiot. fired.

I also hired an apprentice, that is going to school, but hasnt had ojt. it was 3 days of messing up everything. Even screwed up vacuuming, i just figured boy if you cant run a vaccum, your not doing electrical work for me. fired.

I need people , but once again i just don't feel likew dealing with new employees . I guess ill suck it up over the weekend and make some calls, i dont want to be a one man shop it sucks.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm a one man shop have been for 22 years, But I have had helpers like my Brother and my Son and Daughter, girlfriends and couple friends, over the years in the lean years I worked by myself, but when I have had a lot of jobs coming in like in 1999, My Brother and I did over 100k in repair work. Like this past summer I used my brother and daughter and son and my nieces boyfriend and one of my helpers they all came out for a weekend paint party and we knocked out the exterior of this house in two days. But most of the time I work by myself just because there isn't a lot of work. I like working with people on jobs and then there are times when I like to be a lone. all in all I have been very happy for the past 22 years. The thing that gets me is some of these GC or Builders I have subed work from, It never fails they ALWAYS try to get over on the little guy. These are the ones I give a hard time to, since they don't want to pay, cause they are CHEAP. I got a so called Remodeler McGovern Remodeling who hasn't paid me for painting a basement ceiling over a month ago. If I would have known how he pays I would have turned down the job, Just because the guy Terry McGovern is a MORON when it comes to his jobs he bids the guy is so out of touch with the work involed to finish a job. But in his mind he thinks he's all that. I would tell anyone looking to get work from him I wouldn't waste your time, the Guy is a SCAMER.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I think it's great to have the foundation and support of customers that come from a one man show.

Now if you bring on a hand or two, treat them fair and train them the way you want you will have the ability to take more time for yourself or look for additional work.

The key is you have your "loyal" customers and have built a base. These people will be more tolerant and happy to see you grow. They will talk with you and tell you how your guys are doing. They will refer you to others.

There may be times where you have to do the right thing and loose a little money but that can come back as a positive.

This was how I started my business and I get a tremendous amount of customers that call and say "just do it". I prefer to price but sometimes it can work well.
If I put the tools on it is for me, rarely do I work for customers.

I love where I am at now. I wish I had downsized years earlier (after a 8 year rapid growth period).


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

When I read *"with no employees, it's less headaches for me"* or* "things get done my way, working by myself"* only leads me to believe that whomever states these facts just might not have the best management skills to properly guide an employee. I ran 2 crews in my previous employment for a remodeling company and something I learned is you have to do a lot of babysitting and guiding in the begining...I usually gave a new hiree 3 months to prove himself, if he didnt improve or wasnt picking up what I was teaching him, I would advise my boss to let him go. 

I am _currently _a one man show *(not for long though, thank goodness*). 

I just cant understand how some certain contractors can, and have survived working by themselves. For me, my weeks usually consist of meetings with future clients, and meetings with accountants, and working on estimates lets not forget service calls and trying to finish that whole house remodel by myself. I am working 60 hour work weeks with no time to enjoy the things I used to love. *What good is that???....* 

I am not complaining, at least I have the work and I am not sitting around worrying, but regardless I am burning the candle at both ends and it's a disaster waiting to happen! 

A good eye opener for me was when I got sick.....I couldnt work, wich meant nothing was getting done, which meant I wasnt getting paid, and the clients where getting concerned! *How are you a "business" when a scenario like that unfolds?* I felt like an employee at that moment....something I have been fighting to get away from! 

I am in no way trying to disrespect all you "one man show" contractors. Just sharing my side of the story. If the shoe fits wear it and keep doing what you do! But for me, I am going to expand, and hire 1 crew for now. I plan on working with them in the field for as long as it takes to train them , so they can execute things exactly how I want them done.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

I moved to a new town about five years ago, i had to start from scratch. I was a one man show, this is not for me, I started keeping a huge list of painters, and i hired one by one, and fired one by one, their is no better way to see if a guy can work, then being side by side, i finally found some good ones, and I dont have to paint any more.

You really have to go threw workers to find some good ones,imo dont waiste your time trying to be a nice guy, their either good or not.

My hats off to you one man show's, I would never want to do all the work, I feel i can make so much more money even with just two good men, and my self working.

Its a pain to find good help, but its really worth it, and the rewards for me far out weigh the alternative. I spent probaly three months hiring and firing, too find, two crew leaders that have been with me close to five years

dave mac


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Pretty accurate Dave. When you get a good guy you have to keep him. My main guy has been with me 13 years and is as happy as he can be. I give him a lot of flexibility and good wages and he gives me a lot of loyalty.
It's a good trade off:thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*In one word, liability.*
*That right there is the biggest reason I'm still solo.*
*I could go on and on about the horrendous work large shops do because the owner can't babysit everyone, as a large shop could go on and on about how stupid it is to do it all yourself.*
*Both arguments have merit, I don't propose to insult anyone that does it different than I do.*
*There is a time coming when I will have to expand.*
*Until then I'm not gonna bite my nails.*


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess I'm straddling the fence. I am a one man shop and will pick up a helper when needed, but everything I read about making money, they all talk about using the leverage of other people's time. but I like the control of knowing it is done right. It is hard for me to trust people.


----------

